# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΝΑΡΚΙΣΙΣΤΗ (ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ

## nipas

Kαλησπέρα στην πολυαγαπήμενη μου (οικογένεια) ομάδα. Μετά απο πολλά χρόνια επανεμφανίζομαι με ενα post το οποιο με έβαλε σε πολύ άσχημες σκέψεις.
Μέσα απο τη δουλειά μου γνώρισα εναν άνθρωπο (βασικά τη γνώριζα με πελατιακή σχέση καποια χρόνια) Παρόλα αυτά δημιουργήθηκε μια σχέση ενδιαφέροντος απο τις 2 πλευρές μέσω καποιων μηνυμάτων
τα οποία αρχίσαμε να ανταλλάσουμε σε ταχύς ρυθμούς μεταξύ μας.
Δέν πέρασαν καποιες ημέρες ισως μια εβρομάδα και κάτι μέχρι που φτάσαμε να μιλάμε καθημερινά πολλές φορές. Στέλνωντας μηνύματα έρωτα και ενδιαφέροντως μου λειπεις σε σκέφτομαι κλπ. 
Δέν ανάφερα οτι η κοπέλα ζέι σε άλλη περιοχή της Ελλάδας απο εμένα. 
Μέσα σε ενα χρονικό διάστημα 3 περίπου εβδομάδων κανόνισα το ταξίδι να πάω να τη δώ με τρομερή ανυπομονησία ασφαλώς αφου όλο τον καιρο βίωνα έναν έρωτα πρωτόγνωρο παρότι το οχι νεαρό της ηλικίας μου τονίζω οτι εχω ξεπεράσει τα 40. 
Ξεκινάμε μία σχέση η οπόία φάνταζε μαγική (απο την καλή πλευρα) έρωτας, σεξουαλικότητα πανέμορφα λόγια, δώρα , χάδια αγκαλιέςμ βόλτες χέρι χέρι τα πάντα. Κάθε φορά που αποχωριζόμασταν δε το δεχόμασταν οτι θα κάνουμε μια εβδομάδα να βρεθούμε ξανά και πώς θα μετρήσουμε αντίστροφα για να περάσει γρηγορότερα ο χρόνος. Μου ανάφερε συνεχώς πώς το μόνο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή της ήμουν εγώ και έδινα νοημα σε οτι κάνει.
Μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα κανονίζω ενα ταξίδι για να περάσουμε μαζί ενα 3ημερο. Όλο αυτο τον καιρό ακουγα κατα καιρούς τι δεν κανω σωστα? εγω φταιω που δεν ειμαι πουθενα καλη και φενεται και μιπως δε με θες? μιπως δεν ειμαι αρκετη ? μιπως το ενα μιπως το αλλο.
Στο ταξίδι λοιπον βγάζει μια ενοχηκότητα σε διάφορα θέματα και μια καταμέτοπον επίθεση γιατι εκλεισες αυτο το ξενοδοχειο που δέν εχει μπαλκόνι και βεβαια ποσο δυσκολο ηταν να το σκεφτείς?
Σε μια τυχαια στιγμή που συνέβη κατι το οποιο δε της άρεσε (έκανε ένα λάθος στο GPS) γελώντας ασφαλώς της λέω πολύ ωραία φτάσαμε στο αδιέξοδο οπότε μπορούμε και να σταματήσουμε (ειλικρινά μου είχε φανέι πάρα πολυ αστείο) αρχίζει μέσα στον πανικο να μου λεει σταμάτα τώρα να κατεβω δε θελω αλλο σταματα τωραααα . Σταματάω στη γωνία κατεβαίνουμε και της λέω σε παρακαλώ ζητάω ηρεμία στη ζωη μου.
Σταματάμε να μιλάμε για αρκετή ωρα και αρχίζει να με πλησιάζει ερωτικά χωρίς να υπάρξει κανένας διάλογος για την επίλυση της συμπεριφορας της που με εκανε να αισθανθω ετσι. Τη σταματάω αμμέσως και της λέω αισθάννομαι πολύ αβολα με ολο αυτο με κατηγορείς ενω΄προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο δέχομαι οτι κάτι μπορει να μη το κάνω σωστα μίλα μου και μη συμπεριφέρεσαι ετσι απεναντι μου. Τι ήθελα και το είπα ξεκινάει να κλαιει με αναφιλητά και λυγμούς. Προσπαθούσα να την ηρεμίσω πόση ώρα αλλα μάταια μου λέει δέ θελω να σε βλέπω ετσι οπως μου μίλησες (στο λόγο της τιμής μου ειμαι ενας εξαιρετικά ηρεμος ανθρωπος με σεβασμό και ουτε ΡΕ δεν της είχα πει)
Τελειώνει το γεγονός και επιστρέφουμε στις περιοχές μας την ερχόμενη ημέρα.
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι πάντα ηταν ανταγωνιστική μου ελεγε ειμαι πολυ καλυτερη απο εσενα πιο εξυπνη πιο ομορφη πιο γρήγορη και αν θες να παιξουμε ενα παιχνίδι να το δεις κιολας. παίζαμε κέρδιζα και μου ελεγε μου τη σπας που τα ξέρεις κανενας δε με κερδίζει εμενα ειμαι η καλυτερη.
Την επόμενη εβδομάδα αποφάσισε να με επισκεφτει στο σπιτι μου. Δυστυχώς ειχα καποια προβληματα υγείας (ειχα ενα ατυχημα) και δεν μπορουσα να ειμαι λειτουργικος ιδιαίτερα χτυπημα στο κεφάλι και στα χέρια ποδια κλπ. Την παραλαμβάνω με μεγάλη χαρά και της αναφέρω οτι πρέπει να ειναι κάπως προσεκτίκή γιατι πονάω και ευχομαι τις επόμενες ημέρες να ειμαι καλύτερα για να τη χαρώ.
τις επόμενες 2 ημερες οι προσβολές έγιναν το αγαπημένο της χόμπυ (πως ειναι το σπιτι ετσι? πως ειναι τα μαξιλαρια έτσι? γιατι δε μου πηρες νερο ? Ε βεβαια σιγά μη το σκεφτόσουν?Γιατι να με πας εκει που ειναι χαλια? Καλα καλα εσυ θα με θες για παντα. Να μου λεει κοιτα ποσο ομορφη ειμαι και τι σώμα εχω και ποσο μου λενε οτι ολοι ποσο όμορφη ειμαι και ειμαι κούκλα κλπ. να μου λεει παρε το φορτιστη και βάλτων στον "κ@@@@" σου κλπ)

Σε όλα αυτά δέν ανοιγα το στόμα μου γιατι δέν ήθελα να εχω προστριβές και προβλήματα ελεγα 2 ημέρες ειναι θα περασουν θα ηρεμίσουμε
Περνάνε οι ώρες ξημερώνει η κυριακή και δυστυχως ειχα μια ατυχία στη δουλειά μου και επρεπε να τρέξω να τα προλάβω ολα (ειχα συγκεκριμένη ωρα παραδοσης προιόντων)
Τρέχω τα προλαβαίνω όλα και με το που γυρνάω τη βλέπω "ημιλυποθυμη" και μου λεει ζαλίζομαι γιατι δέν ειχες τιποτα να φάω στο σπίτι ηταν άδειο.
Πάλι δέ μιλάω. πηγαίνουμε παίρνει κάτι να φάει και στη συνέχεια της διαδρομής μου λεει καλα δεν ηξερες οτι εχει και αλλο μαγαζι και με εφερες σε αυτο το χαλια? Ε βεβαια που να το σκεφτείς εσυ.
Οπώς κάθομαι και ηρεμώ μετά την ένταση μου λεει θες να με πας στο αεροδρομιο πιο νωρίς?
Της απάντησα αν της ειπα κατι? μου λεει οχι αλλα εχεις απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα. Δέν απάντησα την πήγα της ευχήθηκα καλό ταξίδι και αποτότε δέ ξανα μιλήσαμε ποτέ.
Ένιωσα μία ηρεμία και μια ανακούφιση με τη φυγή της όμως δέ σας κρύβω οτι εχω στεναχωρεθεί παρα πολύ απορώ γιατι δε μιλάμε γιατι δέ μου έδωσε μια εξήγηση τι γίνεται ακριβως? Μα το Σαββατο το βραδυ μου ελεγε θα με αγαπάει για πάντα και την κυριακή δε μου ξαναμίλησε?

Σε συνέχεια της βοηθειας σας της πολύτιμης βοήθειας σας ανακάλυψα το κομμάτι του Ναρκισισμού που άρχισαν ΟΛΑ να κουμπώνουν μαγικά το ένα με το άλλο. Εγώ απο τύχη απομακρύνθηκα και παρακαλούσα να έχω μία εξήγηση ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ και δέν έχω και απορώ εάν όντως εχω φερθει σωστά η θα έπρεπε να πράξω διαφορετικά.
Ζητάω τη βοηθεια σας και την ειλικρινή στίριξη σας.

Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές μήνυμα αλλα είστε η οικογένεια μου.
Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Remedy

> *Kαλησπέρα στην πολυαγαπήμενη μου (οικογένεια) ομάδα.* Μετά απο πολλά χρόνια επανεμφανίζομαι με ενα post το οποιο με έβαλε σε πολύ άσχημες σκέψεις.
> Μέσα απο τη δουλειά μου *γνώρισα εναν άνθρωπο* (βασικά τη γνώριζα με πελατιακή σχέση καποια χρόνια) Παρόλα αυτά δημιουργήθηκε μια σχέση ενδιαφέροντος απο τις 2 πλευρές μέσω καποιων μηνυμάτων
> τα οποία αρχίσαμε να ανταλλάσουμε σε ταχύς ρυθμούς μεταξύ μας.
> *Δέν πέρασαν καποιες ημέρες ισως μια εβρομάδα και κάτι μέχρι που φτάσαμε να μιλάμε καθημερινά πολλές φορές. Στέλνωντας μηνύματα έρωτα και ενδιαφέροντως μου λειπεις σε σκέφτομαι κλπ. 
> Δέν ανάφερα οτι η κοπέλα ζέι σε άλλη περιοχή της Ελλάδας απο εμένα. 
> Μέσα σε ενα χρονικό διάστημα 3 περίπου εβδομάδων κανόνισα το ταξίδι* να πάω να τη δώ με τρομερή ανυπομονησία ασφαλώς αφου όλο τον καιρο βίωνα έναν έρωτα πρωτόγνωρο παρότι το οχι νεαρό της ηλικίας μου τονίζω οτι εχω ξεπεράσει τα 40. 
> *Ξεκινάμε μία σχέση* η οπόία φάνταζε μαγική (απο την καλή πλευρα) έρωτας, σεξουαλικότητα πανέμορφα λόγια, δώρα , χάδια αγκαλιέςμ βόλτες χέρι χέρι τα πάντα. Κάθε φορά που αποχωριζόμασταν δε το δεχόμασταν οτι θα κάνουμε μια εβδομάδα να βρεθούμε ξανά και πώς θα μετρήσουμε αντίστροφα για να περάσει γρηγορότερα ο χρόνος. Μου ανάφερε συνεχώς πώς το μόνο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή της ήμουν εγώ και έδινα νοημα σε οτι κάνει.
> Μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα *κανονίζω ενα ταξίδι για να περάσουμε μαζί ενα 3ημερο.* Όλο αυτο τον καιρό ακουγα κατα καιρούς τι δεν κανω σωστα? εγω φταιω που δεν ειμαι πουθενα καλη και φενεται και μιπως δε με θες? μιπως δεν ειμαι αρκετη ? μιπως το ενα μιπως το αλλο.
> Στο ταξίδι λοιπον *βγάζει μια ενοχηκότητα σε διάφορα θέματα και μια καταμέτοπον επίθεση γιατι εκλεισες αυτο το ξενοδοχειο* που δέν εχει μπαλκόνι και βεβαια ποσο δυσκολο ηταν να το σκεφτείς?
> ...


καλησπερα!
κατ αρχας να ομολογησω οτι δεν σε θυμαμαι καθολου, καθως οπως ειδα εχεις να γραψεις καμια 12 χρονια στο φορουμ...
αλλα επειδη βλεπω οτι συνολικα ολο αυτο το διαστημα που εισαι μελος, εχεις γραψει ελαχιστα μηνυματα, εχω ειλικρινη απορια, πως γινεται να θεωρεις το φορουμ "οικογενεια" σου εστω και σε εισαγωγικα, με τοσο μικρη συμμετοχη.
γραφεις και με αλλα ονοματα;
αν οχι, με τοση απομακρυνση επι τοσα χρονια, αισθανεσαι οτι ειμαστε ομαδα; εντυπωση μου κανει...

για την ιστορια που μας διηγεισαι, δεν ξερω πως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε.
την βρισκω τελειως προβληματικη την συμπεριφορα της αν ειναι οπως μας τα λες.
τοσο προβληματικη που σιγουρα εχει καποια διαγνωση αν εχει παει σε ειδικο.
εμενα παλι δεν μου θυμιζει ναρκισιστρια, αλλα οριακη..

πως τοποθετουνται ολα αυτα που διηγεισαι χρονικα;
δηλαδη ποτε εγινε η πρωτη συναντηση σας, ποσο καιρο διηρκεσε αυτη η σχεση με τα πηγαινελα, δηλαδη ποσες 3μρες συναντησεις εχετε κανει μεχρι τωρα.
ολες οι συναντησεις ειναι αυτες που περιγραφεις, δηλαδη; ή εχετε χρονια σχεση και μας λες καποια περιστατικα.

και να επαναλαβω, πως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε;
ο,τι διαγνωση και να χει αυτη η γυναικα. εσενα σε καλυπτει για σχεση αυτη η συμπεριφορα;

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Καλά ρε φίλε από πότε είσαι εδώ μέσα; !!!

Remedy δίνω 80% πιθανότητες να είναι ο γνωστός άγνωστος

----------


## nipas

Καλησπερα σας. 
Εχετε απολυτο δικιο για την αποσταση μου. τα τελευταια οπως αναφέρατε 12 χρονια εχω αφοσιωθει στη δουλειά μου και δυστυχως δεν μου ηταν τοσο εφικτο στο να συμμετέχω ενεργά. 
Παρόλα αυτα οταν αναφέρομαι στη λέξη οικογένεια το λέω γιατι σε προηγούμενες καταστάσεις βρέθηκαν καποιο ανθρωποι που μου εδωσαν βοηθεια σε καποια πολυ σοβαρα γεγονότα .

Σχετικά με την ερώτηση σας για τη χρονική διάρκεια
συζητάμε για 3 μηνες περίπου ξεκίνησε αυτό ολο πρίν το Πασχα αρχές απριλίου και τερμάτισε την προηγουμενη εβδομάδα. 
Υπολογίστε οτι βρισκόμασταν καθε Σαββατοκυριακο .
Προφανώς και δε με καλύπτει . Η παρατήρηση μου και εκει που χρειαζομαι τη συμβουλή σας ειναι φέρθηκα σωστά με την απόσταση χωρις εξηγησεις κλπ? η θα επρεπε να δειξω καποιο ενδιαφέρον ? Δυστυχως δεν εχω τοσο καθαρο μυαλο ωστε να μπορεσω να το χειριστώ καθαρά μέσα μου.

Αγαπητέ Σαλβαδόρ βοηθήστε με τι ενοέιται?
σας ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια και καθε σκεψη ειναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπερα σας. 
> Εχετε απολυτο δικιο για την αποσταση μου. τα τελευταια οπως αναφέρατε 12 χρονια εχω αφοσιωθει στη δουλειά μου και δυστυχως δεν μου ηταν τοσο εφικτο στο να συμμετέχω ενεργά. 
> Παρόλα αυτα οταν *αναφέρομαι στη λέξη οικογένεια το λέω γιατι σε προηγούμενες καταστάσεις βρέθηκαν καποιο ανθρωποι που μου εδωσαν βοηθεια* σε καποια πολυ σοβαρα γεγονότα .
> 
> Σχετικά με την ερώτηση σας για τη χρονική διάρκεια
> συζητάμε για 3 μηνες περίπου ξεκίνησε αυτό ολο πρίν το Πασχα αρχές απριλίου και τερμάτισε την προηγουμενη εβδομάδα. 
> Υπολογίστε οτι βρισκόμασταν καθε Σαββατοκυριακο .
> Προφανώς και δε με καλύπτει . Η παρατήρηση μου και *εκει που χρειαζομαι τη συμβουλή σας ειναι φέρθηκα σωστά με την απόσταση χωρις εξηγησεις κλπ? η θα επρεπε να δειξω καποιο ενδιαφέρον ?* Δυστυχως δεν εχω τοσο καθαρο μυαλο ωστε να μπορεσω να το χειριστώ καθαρά μέσα μου.
> 
> ...


καλημερα.
πολυ καλα εκανες και ασχοληθηκες με την δουλεια σου!
αν και, η δουλεια δεν ειναι ακτι που αποκλειει αλλες δραστηριοτητες αν κρινω απ την εμπειρια μου σε φασεις ΠΟΛΛΗΣ δουλειας...
αλλα το θεμα ειναι, αποκαλεις το φορουμ οικογενεια σου, για οποια βοηθεια σουε δωσαν καποιοι πριν απο 12 χρονια;;;
εξακολουθει να με αφηνει εκπληκτη..

για το θεμα που σε απασχολει, εγω θα εκανα ακριβως αυτο που εκανες κι εσυ, αλλα μαλλον πολυ νωριτερα...
δεν ξερω, ας πει και κανενας αλλος. εμενα μου φαινεται εξαιρετικα προβληματικη η κοπελα που περιγραφεις.

----------


## nipas

Kαλησπερα σας.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σας. 
Δεν ειχα καταλάβει κατι νωρίτερα και μάλιστα ολα ηταν εξαιρετικα τυλιγμένα με το μανδύα της. Οπότε και απο τη στιγμή που το κατάλαβα έπραξα ακριβώς οπως ενιωσα.

----------


## Remedy

> Kαλησπερα σας.
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σας. 
> Δεν ειχα καταλάβει κατι νωρίτερα και μάλιστα ολα ηταν εξαιρετικα τυλιγμένα με το μανδύα της. Οπότε και απο τη στιγμή που το κατάλαβα έπραξα ακριβώς οπως ενιωσα.


ε, ποτε νωριτερα και αργοτερα;
ολη ιστορια 3 μηνες λες οτι κρατησε και σε καθε συναντησει εβγαζε καποια απο ολα οσα περιγραφεις. δεν ειδα και κανενα ανεφελο διαστημα.
απλα, πυκνωναν τα περιεργα που ελεγε κι εκανε...

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Remedy όπως σου έγραψα, έχω αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο αυθεντικός είναι.

----------


## nipas

> Remedy όπως σου έγραψα, έχω αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο αυθεντικός είναι.


Και ο λόγος να ΜΗΝ ειμαι όπως αναφέρετε? Τι εχω να κερδίσω?

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

> Και ο λόγος να ΜΗΝ ειμαι όπως αναφέρετε? Τι εχω να κερδίσω?


Το τι έχεις να κερδίσεις το ξέρεις μόνο εσυ.

Γράφεις σε ένα θέμα πριν 12 χρόνια και το αφήνεις ημιτελές.
Αλλά παράλληλα παρακολουθείς τι γράφεται στο φόρουμ και μας θεωρείς οικογένεια.
Άρα θα ξέρεις περίπου τι ρόλο παίζει ο καθένας.

Μπορείς να γράψεις την άποψη σου για δέκα μέλη που γράφουν στο φόρουμ και να κάνεις μια περιγραφή και για ένα επίμονο τρολ που έχει κανει κατάληψη στο φόρουμ και έχουν δυσανασχετήσει με αυτόν τα περισσότερα μέλη;
Κατά την γνώμη σου πως πρέπει να συμπεριφερόμαστε στα τρολ;
Ποια μέλη συμπαθείς και γιατί;

Μόλις απαντήσεις σε αυτές τις απλές ερωτήσεις θα ασχοληθώ με το αρχικό σου μήνυμα .Στην ουσία έχω βρει όλα τα λάθη που έκανες στο αρχικό σου ποστ και θα στα παραθέσω ένα ένα.

----------


## nipas

> Το τι έχεις να κερδίσεις το ξέρεις μόνο εσυ.
> 
> Γράφεις σε ένα θέμα πριν 12 χρόνια και το αφήνεις ημιτελές.
> Αλλά παράλληλα παρακολουθείς τι γράφεται στο φόρουμ και μας θεωρείς οικογένεια.
> Άρα θα ξέρεις περίπου τι ρόλο παίζει ο καθένας.
> 
> Μπορείς να γράψεις την άποψη σου για δέκα μέλη που γράφουν στο φόρουμ και να κάνεις μια περιγραφή και για ένα επίμονο τρολ που έχει κανει κατάληψη στο φόρουμ και έχουν δυσανασχετήσει με αυτόν τα περισσότερα μέλη;
> Κατά την γνώμη σου πως πρέπει να συμπεριφερόμαστε στα τρολ;
> Ποια μέλη συμπαθείς και γιατί;
> ...


Καλή σας ημέρα. Οχι δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ μπορώ να απαντήσω. Μπήκα εδώ και εμπαινα όπως ειπατε και πριν απο καποια χρονια (τα 12 ισως ειναι πολλα διοτι θυμαμαι το 2015) να συζηταω για καποιο θεμα κατάθλιψης με μια κοπέλα ειδικα και ο λογος ειναι οτι εχω μια δυσκολια να τακτοποιησω τη σκέψη μου και να τη βάλω σε τάξη σε καποιο θέμα που με απασχολέι. Εάν αυτο πλέον αποτελέι προιόν ψέμματος κλπ οκ τοτε μάλλον θα πρεπει να αποσυρθώ και να μήν ασχοληθώ άλλο με το ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. Και σας ξανα ρωτάω ΓΙΑΤΙ να μπώ να παραθέσω το πρόβλημα που με στεναχωρέι ετσι για πλακα? Δέ βρίσκω το λόγο να δαπανήσω χρόνο σε περίπτωση που κάτι δε με προβληματίζει αρκετά? Λυπάμαι που με αντιμετωπίζετε έτσι γιατι ειλικρινά για μένα το Φόρουμ (2015) με έσωσε απο ενα γιγάντιο πρόβλημα και ειδικά αυτη η κοπέλα . Σας ζητάω συγνωμη εάν ενόχλησε τόσο πολύ το πόστ μου. Καλη σας ημέρα.

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα. το 2015 δεν ε χεις συμμετασχει σε κανενα ποστ. απο το 2010 εχεις να γραψεις στο φορουμ .
σε ποιο ποστ αναφερεσαι;

----------


## nipas

> καλημερα. το 2015 δεν ε χεις συμμετασχει σε κανενα ποστ. απο το 2010 εχεις να γραψεις στο φορουμ .
> σε ποιο ποστ αναφερεσαι;


Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι ειχα ξεχασει τον κωδικό τότε και μεσα στον πανικό μου πρέπει να έκανα νέο λογαριασμό. Θα πρεπει να το ψάξω. Αλλα επιμένω ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ στο πρόβλημα ενός ανθρώπου. 
Θα το εκτιμούσα να μου λέγατε ΓΙΑΤΙ να μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασία? 
Αντιμετωπίζω ένα προβλημα. Γνωριζω το φόρουμ επειδη με έχει βοηθήσει στο παρελθόν μιλάω με πολύ ευγενικό και όμορφο τρόπο και αναλύω τη σκέψη μου και εδώ και πόσες απαντήσεις προσπαθούμε να αναλύσουμε 
ΕΑΝ εγώ σας κοροιδέυω ή όχι. Ειλικρινά νομίζω οτι έχει χαθέι το νόημα για τη βοήθεια που ζήτησα. Επιμένω οτι μάλλον σας ενοχλώ ιδιαίτερα και για μία ακόμα φορά σας ζητάω συγνωμη. Καλή σας ημέρα και πάλι.

----------


## Remedy

> Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι ειχα ξεχασει τον κωδικό τότε και *μεσα στον πανικό μου πρέπει να έκανα νέο λογαριασμό. Θα πρεπει να το ψάξω. Αλλα επιμένω ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ* στο πρόβλημα ενός ανθρώπου. 
> Θα το εκτιμούσα να μου λέγατε ΓΙΑΤΙ να μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασία? 
> Αντιμετωπίζω ένα προβλημα. Γνωριζω το φόρουμ επειδη με έχει βοηθήσει στο παρελθόν μιλάω με πολύ ευγενικό και όμορφο τρόπο και αναλύω τη σκέψη μου και εδώ και πόσες απαντήσεις προσπαθούμε να αναλύσουμε 
> *ΕΑΝ εγώ σας κοροιδέυω ή όχι.* Ειλικρινά νομίζω οτι έχει χαθέι το νόημα για τη βοήθεια που ζήτησα. Επιμένω οτι μάλλον σας ενοχλώ ιδιαίτερα και για μία ακόμα φορά σας ζητάω συγνωμη. Καλή σας ημέρα και πάλι.


*η αναλυση γινεται ΜΟΝΟ επειδη αποκαλεσες το φορουμ οικογενεια σου, ενω εισαι ενα παντελως αγνωστο προφιλ, με 4 μηνυματα πριν 12 χρονια...
για κανεναν αλλον λογο...*
αν δεν ανεφερες ολα αυτα τα "οικογενειακα", καμια συζητηση δεν θα γινοταν.
*ηδη στα γρηγορα μας λες οτι ειχες κι αλλο προφιλ, πραγμα που απαγορευεται στο φορουμ, οποτε μην ρωτας αν νομιζουμε οτι κοροιδευεις. το διπλο προφιλ ειναι ΗΔΗ κοροιδια απο μονο του. δεν επιτρεπεται.*
δεν θυμοσουν το 2015 τους κωδικους , αλλα τους θυμηθηκες 12 χρονια αργοτερα...

*απαντηση στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα που ανεφερες σου εχω δωσει. αν δεν το θυμασαι, στο θυμιζω.
*
στο γιατι καποιος κανει πολλα προφιλ , καλυτερα να μας απαντησεις εσυ, εγω δεν γνωριζω. εδω και 200 χρονια που συμμετεχω, εχω κανει μονο ενα.

----------


## nipas

> *η αναλυση γινεται ΜΟΝΟ επειδη αποκαλεσες το φορουμ οικογενεια σου, ενω εισαι ενα παντελως αγνωστο προφιλ, με 4 μηνυματα πριν 12 χρονια...
> για κανεναν αλλον λογο...*
> αν δεν ανεφερες ολα αυτα τα "οικογενειακα", καμια συζητηση δεν θα γινοταν.
> *ηδη στα γρηγορα μας λες οτι ειχες κι αλλο προφιλ, πραγμα που απαγορευεται στο φορουμ, οποτε μην ρωτας αν νομιζουμε οτι κοροιδευεις. το διπλο προφιλ ειναι ΗΔΗ κοροιδια απο μονο του. δεν επιτρεπεται.*
> δεν θυμοσουν το 2015 τους κωδικους , αλλα τους θυμηθηκες 12 χρονια αργοτερα...
> 
> *απαντηση στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα που ανεφερες σου εχω δωσει. αν δεν το θυμασαι, στο θυμιζω.
> *
> στο γιατι καποιος κανει πολλα προφιλ , καλυτερα να μας απαντησεις εσυ, εγω δεν γνωριζω. εδω και 200 χρονια που συμμετεχω, εχω κανει μονο ενα.


Απο οτι βλέπω το Forum μπορει να μετονομαστει σε CSI με αποκαλυψατε μπραβο. Και σας ευαριστω και για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια στο προβλημα μου. Ευχαριστω θερμα. Λυπαμαι που απευθυνθηκα σε εσας και αντι να ακουσω κατι μια λυση με ενα ποιο καθαρο μυαλο βρέθηκα ένοχος . Λυπάμαι πολυ. Καλη σας ημερα. Και διαγράφω και το Post. 
Ευχομαι στο CSI FORUM να εχετε πάντα τέτοια αντιμετώπιση στους ανθρώπους που βιώνουν μια άσχημη στιγμη στη ζωή τους. ΚΡΙΜΑ.

----------


## Remedy

> Απο οτι βλέπω το Forum μπορει να μετονομαστει σε CSI με αποκαλυψατε μπραβο. Και σας ευαριστω και για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια στο προβλημα μου. Ευχαριστω θερμα. Λυπαμαι που απευθυνθηκα σε εσας και αντι να ακουσω κατι μια λυση με ενα ποιο καθαρο μυαλο βρέθηκα ένοχος . Λυπάμαι πολυ. Καλη σας ημερα. Και διαγράφω και το Post. 
> Ευχομαι στο CSI FORUM να εχετε πάντα τέτοια αντιμετώπιση στους ανθρώπους που βιώνουν μια άσχημη στιγμη στη ζωή τους. ΚΡΙΜΑ.


Εξακολουθεις να μην σχολιαζεις το οτι εχω απαντησει κανονικοτατα στο θεμα που λες εδω οτι σε απασχολει, ενω οχι μονο απαντησα αλλα στο εχω υπενθυμισει μεχρι τωρα και 2 φορες.
Πραγμα που δειχνει πολλα για την δραστηριοτητα σου εδω, "αδερφε" των 4 μηνυματων πριν 12 χρονια...

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Καλά δεν μου κάνει καμία εντύπωση που δεν απάντησες σε καμία ερώτηση.
Τόσο καλά ξέρεις την οικογένεια σου;!!!

Θα σου έγραφα παραπάνω αλλά επειδή ήδη καρφωθηκες , θα σου γράψω μερικά μόνο από τα λάθη που έκανες στο αρχικό σου ποστ.

(Αντιγραφή ενός μέρους από το ποστ σου)

Μου ανάφερε συνεχώς πώς το μόνο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή της ήμουν εγώ και έδινα νοημα σε ότι κάνει.
Μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα κανονίζω ένα ταξίδι για να περάσουμε μαζί ένα 3ημερο. Όλο αυτό τον καιρό ακουγα κατά καιρούς τι δεν κανω σωστα? Εγω φταιω που δεν ειμαι πουθενα καλη και φενεται και μιπως δε με θες? Μιπως δεν ειμαι αρκετη ? μιπως το ένα μιπως το άλλο.
Στο ταξίδι λοιπον βγάζει μια ενοχηκότητα σε διάφορα θέματα και μια καταμέτοπον επίθεση γιατι εκλεισες αυτό το ξενοδοχειο που δεν εχει μπαλκόνι και βεβαια ποσο δυσκολο ηταν να το σκεφτείς?
Σε μια τυχαια στιγμή που συνέβη κατι το οποιο δε της άρεσε (έκανε ένα λάθος στο GPS) γελώντας ασφαλώς της λέω πολύ ωραία φτάσαμε στο αδιέξοδο οπότε μπορούμε και να σταματήσουμε (ειλικρινά μου είχε φανέι πάρα πολύ αστείο) αρχίζει μέσα στον πανικο να μου λεει σταμάτα τώρα να κατεβω δε θελω άλλο σταματα τωραααα . Σταματάω στη γωνία κατεβαίνουμε και της λέω σε παρακαλώ ζητάω ηρεμία στη ζωη μου.
Σταματάμε να μιλάμε για αρκετή ωρα και αρχίζει να με πλησιάζει ερωτικά χωρίς να υπάρξει κανένας διάλογος για την επίλυση της συμπεριφορας της που με εκανε να αισθανθω ετσι. Τη σταματάω αμμέσως και της λέω αισθάννομαι πολύ αβολα με ολο αυτό με κατηγορείς ενώ΄προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο δέχομαι ότι κάτι μπορει να μη το κάνω σωστα μίλα μου και μη συμπεριφέρεσαι ετσι απεναντι μου. Τι ήθελα και το είπα ξεκινάει να κλαιει με αναφιλητά και λυγμούς. Προσπαθούσα να την ηρεμίσω πόση ώρα αλλα μάταια μου λέει δε θελω να σε βλέπω ετσι όπως μου μίλησες (στο λόγο της τιμής μου ειμαι ενας εξαιρετικά ηρεμος ανθρωπος με σεβασμό και ουτε ΡΕ δεν της είχα πει)
)




Πάμε να δούμε μαζί κάποια από τα λάθη σου.

Το ερωτευμένο ζευγάρι στήνει ολόκληρο καυγά για ένα λάθος στο GPS.
Μάλιστα επειδή της κάνεις αστειεωμενος ένα πείραγμα, αυτή τα παίρνει στο κρανίο και επαθε υστερία.Μαλιστα…

Παρεμπιπτόντως αυτην την ιστορία με το GPS την έχεις ξαναγραψει με τα ίδια ακριβώς λόγια , με έναν άλλον σου κλώνο.

Μετά αυτή άρχισε να κλαίει με αναφιλητά και να λέει πως μου μίλησες ετσι και συ ότι σέβεσαι και δεν βάζεις ούτε ρε. Εντάξει πειστικότατοι διάλογοι 

Τώρα θα βάλω πάλι την συνέχεια του ποστ σου όπου εδώ κυριολεκτικά το τερμάτισες

--Τελειώνει το γεγονός και επιστρέφουμε στις περιοχές μας την ερχόμενη ημέρα.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι πάντα ηταν ανταγωνιστική μου ελεγε ειμαι πολύ καλυτερη από εσενα πιο εξυπνη πιο ομορφη πιο γρήγορη και αν θες να παιξουμε ένα παιχνίδι να το δεις κιολας. Παίζαμε κέρδιζα και μου ελεγε μου τη σπας που τα ξέρεις κανενας δε με κερδίζει εμενα ειμαι η καλυτερη.

Την επόμενη εβδομάδα αποφάσισε να με επισκεφτει στο σπιτι μου. Δυστυχώς ειχα καποια προβληματα υγείας (ειχα ένα ατυχημα) και δεν μπορουσα να ειμαι λειτουργικος ιδιαίτερα χτυπημα στο κεφάλι και στα χέρια ποδια κλπ. Την παραλαμβάνω με μεγάλη χαρά και της αναφέρω ότι πρέπει να είναι κάπως προσεκτίκή γιατι πονάω και ευχομαι τις επόμενες ημέρες να ειμαι καλύτερα για να τη χαρώ.

Τις επόμενες 2 ημερες οι προσβολές έγιναν το αγαπημένο της χόμπυ (πως είναι το σπιτι ετσι? Πως είναι τα μαξιλαρια έτσι? Γιατι δε μου πηρες νερο ? Ε βεβαια σιγά μη το σκεφτόσουν?Γιατι να με πας εκει που είναι χαλια? Καλα καλα εσυ θα με θες για παντα. Να μου λεει κοιτα ποσο ομορφη ειμαι και τι σώμα εχω και ποσο μου λενε ότι ολοι ποσο όμορφη ειμαι και ειμαι κούκλα κλπ. Να μου λεει παρε το φορτιστη και βάλτων στον «κ@@@@» σου κλπ)



Σε όλα αυτά δεν ανοιγα το στόμα μου γιατι δεν ήθελα να εχω προστριβές και προβλήματα ελεγα 2 ημέρες ειναι θα περασουν θα ηρεμίσουμε

Περνάνε οι ώρες ξημερώνει η κυριακή και δυστυχως ειχα μια ατυχία στη δουλειά μου και επρεπε να τρέξω να τα προλάβω ολα (ειχα συγκεκριμένη ωρα παραδοσης προιόντων Τρέχω τα προλαβαίνω όλα --




Μάλιστα μετά τις διακοπές στο νησί που γίνατε μαλιοκουβαρα γυρίζετε στις περιοχές σας.
Όμως την επόμενη βδομάδα αυτή σε επισκέπτεται στο μέρος σου αλλά κοίτα να δεις, εσύ μας βγήκες πολυτραυματιας. 

Καμία αναφορά στο πως και που χτύπησες , τίποτα για αυτό το τόσο σοβαρό υποτίθεται γεγονός.
Ούτε καν αναφορά της κοπέλας για αυτό το γεγονός.

Ενώ αντίθετα αυτή σαν να μην συνέβη τίποτα,δεν βλέπει κάτι το περίεργο και συνεχίζει να στα χώνει.
Εσυ παρόλο που ήσουν μεταξύ φθοράς και αφθαρσιας , μετά από δύο μέρες,πήγες στην δουλειά σου και τα πρόλαβες όλα.

Ποσο θα το τερματίσεις ακόμα ρε φίλε;

----------

